# Italy Pisa Lucca



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

This coming weekend we will travel down to San Gimignano, we will stay at an agriturismo for dinner parking over night in their parking lot, I'll report back on it. We stayed there 10 years ago on our honeymoon. Then we will go to Pisa and Lucca or thereabouts. Any recommendations for the area?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pisa/Lucca*

 
Ciao Jhelm,
there is Camping Torre Pendente at Pisa, and also an area di sosta.
In Lucca an area di sosta attrezzata.
Details of both should be on the database here.
In any case, a perfectly motorhome friendly area.
Lots of campstes also in Torre del Lago/Viareggio.
buon viaggio,
saluit,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I wish I was smuggled in your boot.

I bought some elephants at a shop in San Gimingnano about 5 years ago, I could do with some more!

We used to stay in nearby Montecatini Terme with the coaches and do trips out to Lucca, Pisa, Florence, Siena etc. The passengers were treated to watching "Tea with Musselini" on the way to Italy.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

There is an excellent free parking area for campers in Pisa within a ten
minute walk of the Leaning Tower.

Own toilet facilities are required but water and tank emptying points are
available. It is a large level tarmac area behind the Tamoil filling
station/Tourist coach park.

We stayed for two nights with about nine other campers and it was very quiet.

There is another camper parking area close to the city wall but it's very
scruffy and gets crowded.

Directions.
North of Pisa on Via Aurelia SS 1 at KM 336 traffic lights turn left if
coming from the north and turn right if coming from the south. After exiting underpass at traffic lights turn left into Via Pietrasantina. Enter
underpass and site is on the right behind Tamoil filling station in about 200
metres. Entrance to site is immediately before the Tamoil filling station. 

GPS. N43º 43' 43.9 E10º 23' 18.16

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Chiacchiere e cucchiari´ e legna o´ Banc´ e Napule non impegna!

Translation? My Italian/Venetian wife couldn't.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its in the database John here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1016


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Can't help with your question John but a nice blog you are building

stew


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

San Gimignano, we spent a day there last year - hit it during some sort of festival, dozens of drum bands. Loved it and are determined to go back, if I ever get the courage to take the MH abroad!
Tom & Helen


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am looking forward to your blogbitz as I hope next year to do Francesco Da Mosto not entitled, Italy down the middle. Subject of course to the Euro not being one to ten quid.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There are 2 sosta's in Lucca..

The municipal one on Via Luporini. €14 high season €10 low season.

This is the cheapest but is just a parking area with dumping facilities and an automated entry/access barrier. Closest to the walled city and signposted from the outskirts....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3011

..and the private run one, 'Area Attrezzata Il Serchio', on Via Del Tiro a Segno, €18 all year.
Although dearer this one is IMO far superior, it also has free internet access, slightly further away from the city than the municipal one, but still only a 15/20 min walk....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2928

http://www.camperilserchio.it/index.html

Lucca itself is a fantastic town, if you get time walk or cycle the perimeter walls that go round the entire city, and look out for that weird tower with a tree growing out of the top.

Re the Pisa sosta Don mentions, unfotunately its not free, it was €15 in Sep07 so has probably gone up since then. Still excellent value though considering the location.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> Re the Pisa sosta Don mentions, unfotunately its not free, it was €15 in Sep07 so has probably gone up since then. Still excellent value though considering the location.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

There was no charge when we visited in May 2004 but that was a long time ago.

Don


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Pusser said:


> I hope next year to do Francesco Da Mosto


I think will be most disappointed, he's happily married with loads of lovely children.

What can a man who can't control a handbrake or a toilet offer him ?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> Can't help with your question John but a nice blog you are building
> stew


You just prompted me to have a look.

Well, he gets my vote right away, get back home and run alongside Obama.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi;
> ...


24 euros for two nights 19/10/2007 no use of electric.

 
Keith


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Unfortunately Torre Pendente in Pisa Closed from mid October to March.

Phil J


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

We've just returned from a non-MH holiday in Tuscany.
I can recommend the following restaurants:

San Gimignano, Ristorante Dorando, Vicolo dell'Oro. Slow Food affiliated

Lucca, Ristorante Giglio, Piazza del Giglio - be sure to look inside!

On the subject of MH aires, there is a beauty at Radicondoli, west of Siena. We could see it from the window of our villa in the medieval walls of Radicondoli. It is set around a church / monastery, and is controlled by a coin-operated barrier. €1 for first hour, €1/2 for each successive hour, or €12 per 24 hours. Electricity, water, dump (didn't see any toilets) Chickens roaming (though I don't think they're included in the price), and olive trees.
Good restaurants and bars in town.

I've tried, and, up to now, failed, to add it to the campsite db (no "balloon" appears to fix the position)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

WSandME said:


> I've tried, and, up to now, failed, to add it to the campsite db (no "balloon" appears to fix the position)


Hi

I've added your incomplete campsite entry to the database but can't locate the site exactly, can you please check the entry and let me know if it's correct? I've also altered the category from Municipal to Sosta as I presume that's what it is?

PS: Here's the link to the site:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4038


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We can endorse peejay's recommendation of the private sosta "Il Serchio", at Lucca. 

We spent 3 days there 6 weeks ago - clean, well run, very quiet (and 35 degrees!!).

For us, Lucca was the best of Florence, Sienna and Pisa, with Sienna a close second. There's usually some concerts going on to celebrate Lucca being Puccini's birthplace. Great place to explore by bike.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Another vote for Il Serchio at Lucca. We were there in August. It's an easy walk into town, has all the facilities of a small campsite including showers, laundry and wi-fi and is totally secure. The young guys who run it are very helpful. It's a strange layout, however as the pitches are only about two thirds the length of an average 'van and everyone has to park with part of their 'van on the very wide access roads. Not a problem, just unusual!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all for the help, looks like we will do a drive by of Pisa, visit the tower etc. then stay in Lucca at il Serchio. And thanks to comments we will load all four bikes on the back. I almost took off the bike rack for the Winter.


----------

